# Lost rabbit - black - Croydon



## LizRu (Dec 8, 2013)

Lost rabbit - black. Lost in Addiscombe Croydon. Lost today and will be likely to be under a shed as quite timid. Male and black all over 

Liz


----------



## amandagreen (Dec 9, 2013)

I wonder how can someone loose a rabbit


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

LizRu said:


> Lost rabbit - black. Lost in Addiscombe Croydon. Lost today and will be likely to be under a shed as quite timid. Male and black all over
> 
> Liz


I hope your bunny has turned up - if not, put leaflets through all local doors, contact local vets with details and a photo, put posters in local much used shops and pet shops, and contact local rescues with details.

Good luck.


----------

